# ACER AO522 - A long story of struggle

## nikulinpi

Here I will try to collect all pieces of information from the internet that I found.

Card reader - it uses non standard scsi over usb protocol, to use it you will need to set 

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ENE_UB6250=y or m

CONFIG_USB_ENESTORAGE=m or y

CONFIG_USB_UAS=y or m

Video

Both fglrx and ati worked flawlessly to some degree

Suspend

Doesn't work on fglrx, ati suspends flawlessly since first patches came out

Audio

Ubuntu kernel has out of tree patch that turns on internal microphone. Not in upstream and probably would never get there. A partial workaround that doesn't invole patching is to set 

options snd-hda-intel index=-2 # in modprobe settings. It will make hdmi module to load after the soundcard.

Network

Patch that fixes network chip hangups went to 2.6.38. CONFIG_ATL1C=m # they didn't pass Mr. Linus and thanks to that atl1c still crashes

Wireless

Working, network manager can make an impression that wireless chip hangs the system, but in fact freezes were caused by broken pm at atl1c module.Last edited by nikulinpi on Sat Apr 02, 2011 4:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

hello nikulinpi.

can u post lspci -k. For the microphone one maybe the ubuntukernel output too?

thx

----------

## nikulinpi

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 1510

	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0543

00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 9804

	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0543

	Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci

	Kernel modules: fglrx, radeon

00:01.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Device 1314

	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0543

	Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0543

	Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0543

	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

	Kernel modules: ohci-hcd

00:12.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0543

	Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

	Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0543

	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

	Kernel modules: ohci-hcd

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0543

	Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

	Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 42)

	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0543

	Kernel driver in use: piix4_smbus

	Kernel modules: sp5100_tco, i2c-piix4

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)

	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0543

	Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller (rev 40)

	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0543

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge (rev 40)

00:15.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Device 43a0

	Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:15.2 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Device 43a2

	Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:15.3 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Device 43a3

	Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 0 (rev 43)

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 1

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 2

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 3

	Kernel driver in use: k10temp

	Kernel modules: k10temp

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 4

00:18.5 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 6

00:18.6 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 5

00:18.7 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 7

06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications AR8152 v2.0 Fast Ethernet (rev c1)

	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0543

	Kernel driver in use: atl1c

	Kernel modules: atl1c

07:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)

	Subsystem: Broadcom Corporation Device 0510

	Kernel driver in use: brcm80211

	Kernel modules: brcm80211

----------

## nikulinpi

update on wireless. Wireless in fact works flawlessly, it was wired network that was causing trouble

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

good morning nikulinpi from berlin.

can u give me lsusb-output too please.

If i understand u then the microphone the cardreader and the wired network device need solutions?

thx and  a nice day.

----------

## nikulinpi

As of now only wired network, suspend under fglrx and audio needs fixing

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1d6b Linux Foundation

  idProduct          0x0002 2.0 root hub

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r1 ehci_hcd

  iProduct                2 EHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:12.2

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0004  1x 4 bytes

        bInterval              12

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             5

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood       10 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

   Port 3: 0000.0100 power

   Port 4: 0000.0100 power

   Port 5: 0000.0100 power

Device Status:     0x0003

  Self Powered

  Remote Wakeup Enabled

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1d6b Linux Foundation

  idProduct          0x0002 2.0 root hub

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r1 ehci_hcd

  iProduct                2 EHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:13.2

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0004  1x 4 bytes

        bInterval              12

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             5

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood       10 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0507 highspeed power suspend enable connect

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

   Port 3: 0000.0100 power

   Port 4: 0000.0100 power

   Port 5: 0000.0100 power

Device Status:     0x0003

  Self Powered

  Remote Wakeup Enabled

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1d6b Linux Foundation

  idProduct          0x0001 1.1 root hub

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r1 ohci_hcd

  iProduct                2 OHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:12.0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             5

  wHubCharacteristic 0x0012

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    No overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood        2 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0303 lowspeed power enable connect

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

   Port 3: 0000.0100 power

   Port 4: 0000.0100 power

   Port 5: 0000.0100 power

Device Status:     0x0003

  Self Powered

  Remote Wakeup Enabled

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1d6b Linux Foundation

  idProduct          0x0001 1.1 root hub

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r1 ohci_hcd

  iProduct                2 OHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:13.0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             5

  wHubCharacteristic 0x0012

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    No overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood        2 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

   Port 3: 0000.0100 power

   Port 4: 0000.0100 power

   Port 5: 0000.0100 power

Device Status:     0x0003

  Self Powered

  Remote Wakeup Enabled

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0402:9665 ALi Corp. 

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass          239 Miscellaneous Device

  bDeviceSubClass         2 ?

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Interface Association

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0402 ALi Corp.

  idProduct          0x9665 

  bcdDevice            0.09

  iManufacturer           3 XPACB1WAT

  iProduct                1 1.3M WebCam

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength          349

    bNumInterfaces          2

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0x80

      (Bus Powered)

    MaxPower              500mA

    Interface Association:

      bLength                 8

      bDescriptorType        11

      bFirstInterface         0

      bInterfaceCount         2

      bFunctionClass         14 Video

      bFunctionSubClass       3 Video Interface Collection

      bFunctionProtocol       0 

      iFunction               1 1.3M WebCam

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Video Control

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              1 1.3M WebCam

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                13

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      1 (HEADER)

        bcdUVC               1.00

        wTotalLength           85

        dwClockFrequency       30.000000MHz

        bInCollection           1

        baInterfaceNr( 0)       1

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                18

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      2 (INPUT_TERMINAL)

        bTerminalID             1

        wTerminalType      0x0201 Camera Sensor

        bAssocTerminal          0

        iTerminal               0 

        wObjectiveFocalLengthMin      0

        wObjectiveFocalLengthMax      0

        wOcularFocalLength            0

        bControlSize                  3

        bmControls           0x00000000

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                 9

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      3 (OUTPUT_TERMINAL)

        bTerminalID             3

        wTerminalType      0x0101 USB Streaming

        bAssocTerminal          0

        bSourceID               6

        iTerminal               0 

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      4 (SELECTOR_UNIT)

        bUnitID                 4

        bNrInPins               1

        baSource( 0)            1

        iSelector               0 

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                11

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      5 (PROCESSING_UNIT)

      Warning: Descriptor too short

        bUnitID                 5

        bSourceID               4

        wMaxMultiplier          0

        bControlSize            2

        bmControls     0x0000053f

          Brightness

          Contrast

          Hue

          Saturation

          Sharpness

          Gamma

          Backlight Compensation

          Power Line Frequency

        iProcessing             0 

        bmVideoStandards     0x1b

          None

          NTSC - 525/60

          SECAM - 625/50

          NTSC - 625/50

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                27

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      6 (EXTENSION_UNIT)

        bUnitID                 6

        guidExtensionCode         {564c97a7-7ea7-904b-8cbf-1c71ec303000}

        bNumControl            16

        bNrPins                 1

        baSourceID( 0)          5

        bControlSize            2

        bmControls( 0)       0xff

        bmControls( 1)       0xff

        iExtension              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0008  1x 8 bytes

        bInterval              15

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           0

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            14

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  1 (INPUT_HEADER)

        bNumFormats                         1

        wTotalLength                      169

        bEndPointAddress                  129

        bmInfo                              0

        bTerminalLink                       3

        bStillCaptureMethod                 0

        bTriggerSupport                     0

        bTriggerUsage                       0

        bControlSize                        1

        bmaControls( 0)                    27

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            27

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  4 (FORMAT_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFormatIndex                        1

        bNumFrameDescriptors                4

        guidFormat                            {59555932-0000-1000-8000-00aa00389b71}

        bBitsPerPixel                      16

        bDefaultFrameIndex                  1

        bAspectRatioX                       0

        bAspectRatioY                       0

        bmInterlaceFlags                 0x00

          Interlaced stream or variable: No

          Fields per frame: 2 fields

          Field 1 first: No

          Field pattern: Field 1 only

          bCopyProtect                      0

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            34

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         1

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            640

        wHeight                           480

        dwMinBitRate                 73728000

        dwMaxBitRate                147456000

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize      614400

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  2

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            666666

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            34

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         2

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            320

        wHeight                           240

        dwMinBitRate                 18432000

        dwMaxBitRate                 36864000

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize      153600

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  2

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            666666

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            30

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         3

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                           1280

        wHeight                           800

        dwMinBitRate                122880000

        dwMaxBitRate                122880000

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize     2048000

        dwDefaultFrameInterval        1333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  1

        dwFrameInterval( 0)           1333333

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            30

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         4

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                           1280

        wHeight                          1024

        dwMinBitRate                157286400

        dwMaxBitRate                157286400

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize     2621440

        dwDefaultFrameInterval        1333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  1

        dwFrameInterval( 0)           1333333

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       1

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x1400  3x 1024 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       2

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x1400  3x 1024 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       3

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x1400  3x 1024 bytes

        bInterval               1

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass          239 Miscellaneous Device

  bDeviceSubClass         2 ?

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Interface Association

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 1267:0212 Logic3 / SpectraVideo plc 

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x1267 Logic3 / SpectraVideo plc

  idProduct          0x0212 

  bcdDevice           23.23

  iManufacturer           0 

  iProduct                2 PS/2+USB Mouse

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           34

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xa0

      (Bus Powered)

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower              100mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         3 Human Interface Device

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Boot Interface Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol      2 Mouse

      iInterface              0 

        HID Device Descriptor:

          bLength                 9

          bDescriptorType        33

          bcdHID               1.11

          bCountryCode            0 Not supported

          bNumDescriptors         1

          bDescriptorType        34 Report

          wDescriptorLength      52

         Report Descriptors: 

           ** UNAVAILABLE **

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0008  1x 8 bytes

        bInterval              10

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)

----------

## cach0rr0

so, I'm not entirely clear on where we are (though I think I have an idea?)

what all is broken? What I have thus far is:

-atl1c is still buggy as all hell

-suspend does not work with fglrx

Is that the entire list of what's remaining?

----------

## nikulinpi

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> so, I'm not entirely clear on where we are (though I think I have an idea?)
> 
> what all is broken? What I have thus far is:
> 
> -atl1c is still buggy as all hell
> ...

 I still have to find a way to make alsa working. I need to find which ubuntu patch makes it working.

----------

## andjee

Recently I found some workaround on hangups due to network hw modules (atl1c). Just enable pxe boot in bios and place it to the 1st position. Hangups are gone.

----------

## nikulinpi

Wow, how did you figured it out?

----------

